

Rich Hickey (creator of Clojure) giving talk in SoMa this Wednesday, June 3rd - prospero

There will be a meeting of the Bay Area Clojure User Group in San Francisco this Wednesday, featuring a town-hall discussion with Rich Hickey.  It begins at 5:30pm.  It will be located at<p><pre><code>  475 Brannan St (between 3rd and 4th)
  Suite 430 (4th floor, offices of 3VR)
</code></pre>
I know there are a fair number of you who work only a short distance away from here, and if you even have a passing interest in Clojure I think this will be worth checking out.
======
icey
Any chance of having someone record the meeting?

~~~
prospero
This may already be happening. I'll look into it.

EDIT: Apparently by virtue of asking the question, I'm now in charge of the
video. I'll post it the following day.

